# Plex TiVo Channel - I hate Frontier



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I was making some progress on the TiVo Plex channel adding images and setting the download to include sxxexx information. Even had a code party setup for thanksgiving week to finish up...

Now all the sudden Frontier Fios starts to copy protect all the channels. Well that sucks! 

The effort doesn't do me (or my friends) much good anymore...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This was so you could watch .tivo files via Plex?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bradleys said:


> The effort doesn't do me (or my friends) much good anymore...


Bummer.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> This was so you could watch .tivo files via Plex?


It gave me very reliable remote access for my content. I have used the TiVo app, but it isn't consistently reliable. Plex tends to be a very solid solution.

When I am traveling I can drop in my Fire streaming stick, connect to plex and watch anything in mu library. With this channel - my tv recordings were included.

If you have a vacation home, it is a great solution.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I was making some progress on the TiVo Plex channel adding images and setting the download to include sxxexx information. Even had a code party setup for thanksgiving week to finish up...
> 
> Now all the sudden Frontier Fios starts to copy protect all the channels. Well that sucks!
> 
> The effort doesn't do me (or my friends) much good anymore...


You guys could pool resources and get one of the $200 All-in renewed Roamio OTAs, to continue development ... while simultaneously petitioning Frontier to ease-up.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If all he needs are sample files I can provide as many as he needs. But I assume since bradleys no longer has a personal use for the Plex channel his interest in further development has diminished.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> If all he needs are sample files I can provide as many as he needs. But I assume since bradleys no longer has a personal use for the Plex channel his interest in further development has diminished.


Yeah, but my interest in his developing it hasn't waned a bit...!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

We will see, all the locals are still available.


----------

